# skid to carve turns...



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

just try to build up your speed , a little faster every time.
in the end you will be bombing down at mach speed.
if you go to fast you can always use steering up the mountain.
if you stay up youre edge you ca go back upte mountain , its a good way to slow down.
start small and work your way up


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

It could just be you need to build up some more leg strengh. When going faster you will need to use more force. Just keep practicing and over time you will get better.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i think i may just need to really commit to it and hammer my edge in, but i feel like it is gona slip lol. Have faith in it ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

twin89 said:


> i think i may just need to really commit to it and hammer my edge in, but i feel like it is gona slip lol. Have faith in it ?


Give it a shot! The worst that's gonna happen is you will fall... and falling is learning. You're not trying hard enough if you don't fall every once-in-a-while. Just don't think of falling as an evil thing that needs to be avoided. If you think about it, you learn the most when you fall... "fuck, that hurt... I should probably do something different". Hahaha... happy boarding dude.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Create a high edge angle using your ankles and knees. Evenly weight both feet. Allow the shape of the board to bring you around, resist the urge to pivot.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Grizz said:


> Create a high edge angle using your ankles and knees. Evenly weight both feet. Allow the shape of the board to bring you around, resist the urge to pivot.


grizz has it right...

i find that flexing the board so that the center of your edge makes contact helps keep a nice carve. by doing this your trailing foot follows your lead foot more easily. Keep the pressure the same in your feet and just go for it.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

alright, thanks for the tips everyone!, ima try this out tommorow haha, wish me luck =)


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Another trick you might want to try is when you initiate your carved turn, try leaning on your back foot a little. This movement will bend your board a little and create an arc in your board and basically will rocket you into a carved turn. Experement with this movement and you will see that you can turn much much harder than just staying on your front foot. Just be sure your edges are sharp enough.


----------

